

Show HN: Software Engineer search tool based on GitHub public contributions - andersonmvd
http://findmyninja.io

======
thelfensdrfer
Got an error that my email address is already in use (never signed up).
Actually I got an error that i should try to register again but the server
responded with "E-Mail address already in use" or something like that. Could
not reset my password because it says "Invalid email".

~~~
andersonmvd
Hi, sorry about that, we'll look into it. We'll grab the logs, but if you
could send me your email at anderson <at> findmyninja.io that would be great!
Thanks

